# Hamm September 15th 2007



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Please keep this thread for reservations only, Thank You

Right, i was going to wait a few weeks before i posted this one but i have had loads and loads of emails reguarding this show, I havent got all the final details yet but i will give you a good idea so here goes,

Parking and pick up will again be at the Ashford truck stop at a cost of £6 per car, and for those who don’t fancy driving straight back a double bed and breakfast (rated five star) is only £37.50 Evening meals before we go are £6.99-£8.99

Follow this link for details, no need to pre book, do it on the day

http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/channel_tunnel_lorry_park_transport_cafe_truck_stop.html

The show will be taking place on September 15th 2007

Entry should be €10 (£7) I am trying to get these before we go, if the organisers allow i will probally fly out sometime in August to collect them, this will save the initial Q and put us at the front of the main Q. I am just waiting for the organisers to get back to me and the cost of the ticket will be added to your booking cost so you only have one payment to make.

We will be having Two Royal Class single deck 55 seaters, giving us more legroom and luggage space (so you can bring even more back with you :lol: ) The cost of this will be £70.00 Per seat, which is £2 more but there is only 50 passengers going on each coach not 70.

Assuming the show entry cost will be the same as March the Total cost of each seat including entry to the show will be £77.00 I will confirm this later once I know the exact entry cost but in any case should only be €2 (£1.40) difference.

All forms will be emailed to you to save postage losses and paypal will also be avaliable as well as the normal cheque/postal order methods.

All I need to know at this stage is if you are interested please post your email addy on this thread and i will get the form to you.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Certainly interested in September show.
[email protected]


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

im interested but all depends when my girlfriend is gonna have the baby, will find out dates next week so will be in touch


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

thats my Birthday may have to go to this one.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, Id like to be on the list.. email: tbo [at] t-bo .co .uk


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Day after my birthday Royal boa :lol:
JadedPlaymate (at) hotmail . com


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

il be 21  you? sorry to hijack TB, last post!


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm definiately interested, as is one of my mates. My email addy is [email protected]


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably a silly question, but can a few points be clarified:

If show takes place on a Saturday will coach be leaving UK on the Friday to arrive on Saturday? (Or will coach be arriving in Hamm sometime on Friday and individuals then need to sort accomodation out for the night)
Will coach be leaving Hamm on the Saturday at the end of show to head back to UK and arrive on Sunday?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

im interested

[email protected]


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

sorry should have put it down, as with march, we leave sometime friday evening travelling thru the night arriving sat am, leaving hamm sat afternoon around 4-5pm getting back around midnight


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

steve, provisionally stick me down for 2 please dude..
i'm anticipating the 2 smaller coaches will make for a better trip..
Nige


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll take two as well, thats a damn site cheaper than driving it as we planned.

And ill have an easy going husband who hasnt driven all the way to Germany himself, so more chance of him letting the moths out of his wallet!! 

email is [email protected]


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well thats a good plan.. 
as long as theres more leg room, i'll be happy


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

put me down for 2 please steve. cryosi (at) hotmail. co .uk

:smile:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

blimey, hes gonna need 3 coaches at this rate


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Count me in. Can get transport down south hopefully.
[email protected]


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> blimey, hes gonna need 3 coaches at this rate


make that 4 lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL. I'm dead skinny, I could fit in the overhead storage. Oh yeah are these busses tall? No taking the piss lol I mean inside. Last time I missed my flight down to London I had to get a bus and I couldn't sit up without crouching over a bit. Hate being tall.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i would have done that if i could have


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL What fit in the overhead?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah too right, lol.. would have beenmore room than i had.. although i was sitting next to a nice lady lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL, stop bitching about the coach! LOL.
I'm sure the cramped conditions you were sitting down in were more than justified with the corns and hypo AfHouses!


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah too right, lol.. would have beenmore room than i had.. although i was sitting next to a nice lady lol


pmsl i bet you walk around with dribble down your face?


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Put me down for 2 please :mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

baby05x said:


> pmsl i bet you walk around with dribble down your face?


she was ok, nice more than fit i reckon.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yep i would 100% agree with you one that one


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Can you email me at [email protected]

3 days before my birthday and the OH has promised we can go this year and it'll be nice to chat to people on the coach etc.


----------



## whiskin (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll be having at least 3-4 places if poss please. show was so good i got to go back and buy more ! shame about the legroom though, what with being right at the front wedged between the drivers door and a safety barrier !

[email protected]


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm interested. My Birthday on 19th so gonna treat myself.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol,

you know, no joking, Steve and I have alread discussed the fact we may need 3 coaches.

I know the last coach was not so great, somethings could have been ok, if not for a dodgy driver (not ours, the one who had the coach before us, who , btw, no longer has a job !! )but the leg room, well, thats the coach full stop.

I know we have booked the first, and paid deposit already! and steve has warned them we may need another, and they say at the moment, no probs.

So heres looking forward to a great trip in sept.

BTW, i am told the accomadation at the truck stop is great !


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

is steve taking bookings yet. also is it ok to take animals out with us. i just want to get a table.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

He is taking provisional bookings, firm bookings will start from around the end of the month once we have been able to confirm the inclusion of the entry tickets.

Regarding taking animals out, you will need to talk to steve direct, email him tarantulabarn (at) aol.com.

I guess it would depend on how many, what type etc, if we are covered for them in a commercal placement with the insurance etc, and if steve and I get any discounts from you !!! 

:lol2:


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Put me down for 3


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello everyone, i am emailing the forms out now so i need email addys, looks like the first coach is already sold out!! please pm me your addy if you want seats


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

one thing tony, is buying tickets in advance actually going to be of any benifit? afterall, we will still have to get in the queue wont we?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yes but we will be at the fron of the main q, if you remember there were no qs at the main doors when we got there


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Think I left my email, can't be bothered looking back over the tread so its robbienisbet [at] yahoo co uk I'm sure you know where to add dots


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i'm interested


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> yes but we will be at the fron of the main q, if you remember there were no qs at the main doors when we got there


ah right, well if we can do it that way, then yes it sounds like it could be of benifit... 4 hours was no fun


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll be coming along on the coach but OH doesnt travel so well, therefore will be on my own, anyone else thats planning on going alone without a seat buddy give us a shout,


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gan1 said:


> I'll be coming along on the coach but OH doesnt travel so well, therefore will be on my own, anyone else thats planning on going alone without a seat buddy give us a shout,


save on costs, pick us up on the way through lol


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

so i've asked on captive bred does anyone know which form you need to fill out to get a table at hamm. i'm having trouble decoding their website even in the english part. anyone that REALLY helps me can have one of the bands for entry if i get a table.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

forget it, theres a 5 year waiting list


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

also does anyone know if it is full already the matey that runs captive bred said it is?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

WHAT!!!!!!!!! thats mad he said you just need to fill in a form. that bum!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well thats the rumour at the show... but try it anyway? i mean if it false info i;d look a twat, so go for it , if you can.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah thats true as you say what the harm in trying. well you can have a band if i get one , if your going in september again, on the coach, (with leg room -this time)


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

right i've managed to translate it what do you think this means?



> We wish you much fun!
> *Reservations become starting from that 20.03.2007 again by telephone under 49 (0)2361 49 81 12 received*


i think its you can get a table from or must be before oh i don't know


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah thats true as you say what the harm in trying. well you can have a band if i get one , if your going in september again, on the coach, (with leg room -this time)


dude, seriously.. i'll hold you to that... that will be sweet


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah no worries. i'm going to try and ring tomoz to see what happens? and then try again on the 20th. but yeah if i get a table you can definetly have one. i'm just going to take some bits and bobs see what happens. got my self a trio of timor monitors so i'm going to push them to try and breed so hopefully....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah no worries. i'm going to try and ring tomoz to see what happens? and then try again on the 20th. but yeah if i get a table you can definetly have one. i'm just going to take some bits and bobs see what happens. got my self a trio of timor monitors so i'm going to push them to try and breed so hopefully....


nice onemate... deffo going


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

exoticsandtropics said:


> right i've managed to translate it what do you think this means?
> 
> 
> 
> i think its you can get a table from or must be before oh i don't know


Dodgy translation! Just had a quick look, site says that reservations opens on 20 march for the september show but it's not clear whether that's for visitors or exhibitors, oh... and it'll be bigger than ever!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

u could be useful paul lol... need a german haggler


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> u could be useful paul lol... need a german haggler


lol, what's my cut?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

er, BEER


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> er, BEER


Done deal!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, to be honest i usually wave a note at them that is smaller than the asking price, or start writing numbers down and scribbling theirs out lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ah, so thats why u only wanted 5 euro notes at the exchange....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Ah, so thats why u only wanted 5 euro notes at the exchange....


lol, to be honest i still had some from december, then my mum just got back frm europe and gave me about 100e in 10 and 5 notes, then i went to the bank twice and got a small amount of cash, then 2 people on here i got snakes for for their shops lol... so i had about 1000 euros over about 100 notes lol, or more..
i still came home with 300e or so


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i was very disappointed with the amount it spent. too over 4000 euros spent 300!!! shocked i was


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah i was very disappointed with the amount it spent. too over 4000 euros spent 300!!! shocked i was


really? well if you end up disapointed with sept, you may as well give up.. lol, nah seriously, its 10 times better


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Be excited for me I just sent off my deposit !! The OH has confirmed he isnt coming, bad move, I think he forgot I am a named card holder on his Platinum Visa account 

Just need someone to sit with now on the coach, if anyone wants a lift from the midlands give us a shout


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

me to [email protected]


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

pm sent i would like 2 seats tarantulabarn


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

hi i would like 5 seats saving please.:no1: 
thanx
[email protected]


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi! Could you count me in for two seats? [email protected] 

Thanks!!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

gan1 said:


> Be excited for me I just sent off my deposit !! The OH has confirmed he isnt coming, bad move, I think he forgot I am a named card holder on his Platinum Visa account
> 
> Just need someone to sit with now on the coach, if anyone wants a lift from the midlands give us a shout


me maybe lol

can i have one seat steve [email protected]


----------



## welsh_gecko (Mar 12, 2007)

what time roughly will you arrive at hamm as i have reserved a breeders extra band for early entry so want to make the most of it lol

BTW all table have gone, think the last reservation sheet was gone in the last show


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

is there anymore seets left for the coaches turantular barn?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi

Yes we have some seats left, we have got 2 coaches this time, and to be perfectly honest i turned down the trader pass cos noboby does any deals till it opens, after all, they know there gonna be 11000 potential customers coming through the doors!!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

hi, can you put me down for 2 seats please.



thanks.


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

Not to sound ignorant/stupid/to lazy to find out but where in Germany is Hamm held?:?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

*Hamm* is a city in North Rhine-Westphalia (NRW), Germany. It is located on the Lippe River, northeast of the Ruhr area. As of December 2003 its population was 180,849. The city situated between the A1 motorway and A2 motorway. Hamm railway station is an important hub for rail transport and renown for its distinctive station building.

From Wikipedia 

The official website is ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home

I dunno where the show is once you're in the city though.


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks once again Wikipedia solves a problem:2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello Everyone, 

The first coach (55) is now fully booked, i have ordered a second one, another 55 seats, but need forms back to make sure its worth booking, tickets will be avaliable ath both Kettering and the BTS shows


----------



## jonoford1981 (Feb 26, 2007)

can you put me down for 2 at the moment il sort it out at the end of the month. i have never been but just got time off work to go. sounds great. is the only pick up point down south. i am in the north and would have to drive down. anyone else coming form the north (middlesbrough)


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jonoford1981 said:


> can you put me down for 2 at the moment il sort it out at the end of the month. i have never been but just got time off work to go. sounds great. is the only pick up point down south. i am in the north and would have to drive down. anyone else coming form the north (middlesbrough)


can i have your emsil addy and ill send you details


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi please can you put me down for 2 seats...
[email protected]
James


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Can I have two seats? Please PM me and tell me if its possible hun xx


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We still have some seats avaliable for those that want to go, email me for a booking form and details


----------

